# Visa Run to Oman - How?



## Moving To Dubai (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi all,

A question to anyone who has done a visa run to Oman in order to stay in the UAE. I am a national of the Netherlands and I am planning on going to Oman to renew my tourist visa for the UAE.

Could anyone tell me how this visa run-process goes; do I just go over the border and back and that's it? Any specific documents I need to bring or things I need to take into consideration? Can I do this visa run monthly? And finally, what are the costs?

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## blondegirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes I went in april with a man that advertises on here and goes alot. 

Its easy take your passport

you drive towards the border OMAN - HATTA. 

there is a boom style gate prechecking on the road with dudes with guns, you just say ur going to HATTA border - stamp passport they usually dont make a fuss

You park and check into the white demountable building (man at the window) give your passport and they stamp it. (stamp u out of dubai)

And u keep on driving along and the security dudes check your boot/car. 

Keep driving along you get to the HATTA CUSTOMS and theres a brown building with steps. 

U park, go in, go to the counter on the right - they check the stamp, stamp again and you pay the 200 or 180 aed whatever its around this price. 

then your done - u walk out and proceed back to dubai - through the dudes checkpoint

then to the demountable building, park - go in they stamp you back into dubai and then your on your way.

Its quite simple.

ps friends can go with u too even if they arent getting the stamp/extension they just get counted as 'number of people' in the car by the guys on the way in and out


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Moving To Dubai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A question to anyone who has done a visa run to Oman in order to stay in the UAE. I am a national of the Netherlands and I am planning on going to Oman to renew my tourist visa for the UAE.
> 
> ...


If you want a lift with someone who knows the procedure, pm me and I'll give you details


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

If you have a car and you dont mind me joining you I would be happy to show you the ropes etc, been doing it 9 months now! Was going to do one today but it turns out my credit card company have issued me with a new card and this is back at home in the UK hence I need a lift with someone!

Let me know as I am pretty flexible on times etc.


----------



## dan30 (Jul 2, 2011)

1.	You need to take taxi to Dubai go Behind Danata building at Deire Al Rigga Rd just make sure tell the taxi I am going I need the Oman bus.


2.	You need to buy Bus ticket from AL Manhal Stationar Phone number 9714 295 9920 inside the uae 04 295 9920) & you also see Caravan Restaurant prices of the ticket will cost 90 AED = 17 Euros


3.	The bus leaves at Dubai at 07.30 Am – arrives at Muscat 1.40 pm) try to buy your ticket one day early – so the next morning you will just jump on the bus.


4.	Bus back to Muscat – Dubai leaves 06.00 am & 3.00pm - it’s bus to come back the same day – catch 3pm bus back to Dubai. 


5.	The visa fee for the Omani border will cost you 200 AED each time = 37.80 Euros


6. Cheaper option is apply for Qatar & Oman Joint visa online which will cost 100 AED 18.90 Euros = You can pay buy using visa debate card/ MastarCard – Visa card I will give you the link – visa is valid for 1 month – you can use visa at the border of oman.



Joint Tourist Visa - Hukoomi - Qatar E-government


I hope my information helps. 

Once you do the visa run please send me message – I would like to know how your visa run went - + you can also give me news on joint visa which cost 18.90 Euros – at border will be 37.80.

Regards

Dan30


----------



## dan30 (Jul 2, 2011)

dan30 said:


> 1.	You need to take taxi to Dubai go Behind Danata building at Deire Al Rigga Rd just make sure tell the taxi I am going I need the Oman bus.
> 
> 
> 2.	You need to buy Bus ticket from AL Manhal Stationar Phone number 9714 295 9920 inside the uae 04 295 9920) & you also see Caravan Restaurant prices of the ticket will cost 90 AED = 17 Euros
> ...


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

is this meant to be some kind of funny joke?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm guessing his name is not really Dan, he's not 30 and he's not from the UK


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Not sure what makes you think that Pamela as he says "you can pay buy using visa debate card" which makes it all ok!


----------



## Moving To Dubai (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help on this!! Really good to know what to expect. Went yesterday early morning, went all absolutely smooth and well. Weird that you can just get a renewal SO easily if you think about it 

Sorry webmongaz, didn't see your message before I went, but maybe next time? Will probably be needing to go a few times more


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

No worries.... but please don't tell me you paid 425dhs for a days car hire in the end!?


----------



## Moving To Dubai (Feb 8, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> No worries.... but please don't tell me you paid 425dhs for a days car hire in the end!?


Yes, I did!! Thought it was a normal (though ridiculous) price for Oman insurance to be 300. Thanks for your other message, makes me definitely not rent from Dollar anymore


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

ahhhhhhh now I understand! Just so you know for next time, you don't need to pay extra for the Oman insurance as you are not going into the country no matter what they say! In fact don't even tell them you are going to the border or they will always say you need it which is not true as you are simply going to the border and turning around!


----------



## fonda (Jun 29, 2011)

So how long did the journey take might have to go soon myself?


----------



## Moving To Dubai (Feb 8, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> ahhhhhhh now I understand! Just so you know for next time, you don't need to pay extra for the Oman insurance as you are not going into the country no matter what they say! In fact don't even tell them you are going to the border or they will always say you need it which is not true as you are simply going to the border and turning around!




Ah thanks!! I thought I needed it, didn't want to take any risk. But this is clear then, wow that'll definitely save some  Thanks!


----------



## Moving To Dubai (Feb 8, 2011)

In total about 4 hours. 1,5 hours one-way drive it is.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

seems like a strange question I know but is it ok for a member of the opposite sex to go with you in the car (friend, not married!) due to the law in Dubai??



Moving To Dubai said:


> In total about 4 hours. 1,5 hours one-way drive it is.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gracie_23 said:


> seems like a strange question I know but is it ok for a member of the opposite sex to go with you in the car (friend, not married!) due to the law in Dubai??


Yes, you can travel with pretty much anyone you like. 

The law you refer to is specific to *living* with someone of the opposite sex who is not related to you.


----------



## dan30 (Jul 2, 2011)

Moving to Dubai – did you pay 200 AED or 20 Omani Riyals for the visa? I was told the payments have gone up and read news reports.

Thanks for inform us that your trip went well.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Ahh I see-I thought it was even being within an enclosed place like a house even if you're not living there or even a car..

We really shouldn't believe all we read then..




Maz25 said:


> Yes, you can travel with pretty much anyone you like.
> 
> The law you refer to is specific to *living* with someone of the opposite sex who is not related to you.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

It is 200 AED.


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

If you enter Dubai on a tourist visa would you have to complete one of these visa runs every month, also how many visa runs can you do before they start asking you questions?


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

No limit if you can enter on this visa. They ask no questions, not to worry.


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

xchaos777 said:


> No limit if you can enter on this visa. They ask no questions, not to worry.


So I could potentially arrive on a 30 day tourist visa and do a visa run every month for 2-3 years and no questions would be asked at the border?


----------



## LisaGrunden (Jun 18, 2011)

Is anyone making a run to Oman this week? I need to renew my visa on/before the 6th and I don't have a car at this time. Does anyone have any other ideas on how to get there? Any and all help is appreciated. 

Thanks,


----------



## Fernwood (Jul 26, 2011)

Folks,
If you are all working there, doesn't the company for which you work provide the work visa for you? Is it common to run to Oman to get a visa? Does everyone do this? Also, if it's a tourist visa that you are getting, does it allow you to work? Finally, why is it coming from Oman and not UAE? Do they not offer visas?

Sorry, going through the job search process now and wanted to know the options.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Either someone is here looking for a job, so no work visa. Or a company is illegally having someone work and do visa runs, which if found the person will be in trouble, where the company can wipe their hands clean.... (what I am saying is dont get sucked into the con). Or the person is working independently illegally, which if caught, can get the person thrown in jail and deported after having to pay a large fine (sit in jail a long time if you can not pay it). 

So... suggest only do visa runs whilst looking for a job or here on extended vacation (not working for whatever reason) or waiting on a visa to actually be processed that has a legit reason whilst the company hasnt been able to turn in your passport to do so yet (attestations or something like that waiting on).


----------



## inaaya (Oct 12, 2011)

*visa run info*



petrolhead said:


> If you want a lift with someone who knows the procedure, pm me and I'll give you details


hello,
i am from pakistan and i am on tourist visa in dubai, today i got my entry permit (my husband sponsored me), i need to do a visa run(or re enter dubai) to get my residency done. i was wondering what is the procedure for pakistani people. do i need a visa for oman to go to hatta border or i just go there with my pasport.. ?? plz help me
thnx so much


----------



## inaaya (Oct 12, 2011)

*Travel agent for visa run*

Hello;
do you guys know the contact no of any travel agent who can take us for visa run,.. Plz help


----------

